# Which manual do I need?



## amk (Apr 2, 2015)

There are three on eBay which one is the one I need.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Apr 2, 2015)

How about this $5 one?

https://www.selffixer.com/personal....2004.Yamaha.WaveRunner.XL700.XL760.XL1200.htm


----------



## amk (Apr 3, 2015)

Mines a 96 wave raider its a little different


----------

